# Oaking Pinot Noir?



## Matty_Kay (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all, quick question. I am planning on getting another CA juice bucket, either Merlot or Pinot Noir, but leaning towards the Pinot. I was kicking around the idea of adding 1-2oz. of medium plus French oak cubes during fermentation as I have had success in the past with adding oak during primary. My question is how well does Pinot Noir take oak? I dont like/want an oak bomb but rather a subtle oak influence. Just curious your thoughts and/or results with oaking Pinot Noir and any input on my plan to add cubes during primary.

Thanks.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Sep 23, 2014)

I oak my pinots, all of them. I enjoy it. I usually use a light toast oak, however, this time I toasted my own oak to a medium and am using that in all 6 red buckets.


----------



## Elmer (Sep 23, 2014)

Dont fear oak!!!!!

I made a WE Selection Pinot noir back in December 2013.
I added 1/2 oz of heavy american oak during primary
I oaked for 3 months using 3 oz of med toast Hungarian cubes while it aged in a carboy.
I then aged for another 3 months in carboy.
Bottled.
Opened a bottle last week and it is mighty tasty, but not nearly as oaky as I thought it would be.

SWMBO approved as well and she is picky!

I think Pinot can take some oak, but more oak may over ride the fruit flavor (but that is just my opinion).

I would age it on oak instead of primary, but that is just me!


----------



## Matty_Kay (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I am a little hesitant regarding oak after fermentation mainly due to my limited experience. I used a medium plus oak spiral for 3 weeks on a Merlot this past spring and it is over powering and has yet to really fade out but I used 3 oz. of medium plus oak cubes during primary on this spring's Chilean Carmenere and I like the results. So, not sure which way to go. Everyone's input is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 23, 2014)

Oak during fermentation brings a few benefits, including stabilizing color and body, and reducing/eliminating vegetal characteristics. I think Pinot Noir can benefit from a little post fermentation oak as well, bringing more complexity to the flavor profile. But Pinot Noir is delicate, so tread lightly. 1 or 2 oz of medium or med-plus cubes would be fine in 6 gallons. Taste every other week and rack off the oak when you think it is too heavy. The cubes will be spent in 6-8 weeks, and you can add more if you want at that point.


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 23, 2014)

Like others have said, oak works well in PN if done in an appropriate manner. Subtle being the key word.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine came out delicious with untoasted American dust.


----------



## nucjd (Sep 24, 2014)

I just went down into my cellar and put my nose in the bulk carboy of British Columbia Pinot Noir Grand Cru International RJS kit that was in my Hungarian barrel and the nose is just amazing. I think the melding of oak with pinot is wonderful. I was very careful with the time however as I wanted a fruit forward pinot.


----------

